# Omg still bf at age 8



## halas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxv6R9fUO74&feature=related

just thought i would share


----------



## Fii

I have seen things like this before! 
But 8, that woman is CLINGY!! 
I am feeling more conscious & Lula isn't even a month!!
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I would say as long as the child wants it and isn't embarrssed etc then good for her :)
xx


----------



## faolan5109

See now I understand breastfeeding until maybe 2 but 8..nah man. Yes it is a comfot thing but I think kids by two need to learn to self soothe and not need to cling to mom and also feed themselves for that matter.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

not something i would do, but i also think its extrodinarry for the woman to do it for so long


----------



## katie_bump

8 years?...Each to their own i suppose..but i find that a little strange x


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Dont think i could keep doing it until 8 years, but most children would self wean before then anyway.

No reason to feel concious at 1 month though.

Weve mae it to 6 months and i plan on letting seth self wean although i think i will have a line drawn somwhere around the 3 year age mark.

Every day they have it is good for them though so she is doing no wrong if she wants to do it in her own home and the child is happy.

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Watching this made me feel Sick... 
No way am i stil gonna be feeding Riley at 8!! :lol: 

But each to their own. x


----------



## glitterbomb

I wouldn't do it, but the lady I babysit for did it til her daughter was 5.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hm, each to their own... Personally, I find that rather disturbing!


----------



## Fii

I feel more conscious because she is starting to look around, understand & what not... 
It's not like anyone else has fed from your boob. I am getting more used to doing it now but I am just a lot weary of my personal self.


----------



## JoJo16

there was a documentry on this a agess ago and i thought it was lil wierd then before i had even had alice and i still think it is now. on the documentry the girl was hardly getting any milk because of her teeth she couldnt suck properly and i think she had funny teeth from doing it for so long as well.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I suppose it's good in some ways but also a little weird and not something I could do, my brothers are 8 and they'd be quite embarrased to even mention boobs now :haha:


----------



## 4boys4years

i know a mama on another forum who was still feeding at 7, i think she'd be very upset to read some of these comments :( 

Apparently there have been studies done and naturally humans would feed from their mother till 7 or 8 which is when they lose their milk teeth and sucking reflex. Also the WHO recommend breastfeeding till at least the age of 2 which is what i'll be aiming for. Breastfeeding that old isn't for me, i even look at my 2 year old and think it'd be odd to feed him but it's not like you're suddenly feeding a toddler, it's a gradual process :flower:


----------



## lynne192

kinda werid in my eyes if i wanted my child to still get the brest milk i would just express and put it into a cup but thats view.


----------



## CallieBert

I breastfed braden (and bottle fed) until he was 8 months old. And only stopped because he no longer wanted it. So I think if it makes the child happy and shes fine about doing it, then who is anyone else to judge.


----------



## purple_kiwi

i think its great to stll get breastmilk at that age as its healthier then cows milk. if anything id pump milk instead of the actual feeding. i kind of see it in the sense that shes put their needs before society. people look down on it but how is that going to make it any less nutritual and better for them.


----------



## CallieBert

Fii said:


> I feel more conscious because she is starting to look around, understand & what not...
> It's not like anyone else has fed from your boob. I am getting more used to doing it now but I am just a lot weary of my personal self.


Okay nothing at all to do with this topic....*looks innocent*

but i keep seeing your posts and your ticker and awwing every single time. I have to say your daughter is absolutely stunning. Shes gorgeous, and your double!!! Nice work :)


----------



## tasha41

I don't even know what to say,

She doesn't seem crazy but I don't understand how she could breastfeed an 8 year old...

By 8 years old most kids don't even have comfort blankets or anything and don't want anything to do with anything babyish.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I wouldn't do it... but that's just me :)


----------



## BrEeZeY

i second that i jst couldnt do it, i dont think i would feel comfortable havin my child in school and still bf but thats jst me


----------



## halas

i couldnt do it i just cant imagine feeding gabrielle at 8 yrs old also i found the part where shes going how they are obsessed with her boobs ect a little out of balance


----------



## Trying4ababy

My cousin is still BF her 5 year old. I dunno to me 2 years is about the maximum that I'd find acceptable...but that's just me.


----------



## Blah11

A lot of people in here need to grow up. made you sick, disturbing? Get a grip, he's BFing not murdering someone for god sake.


----------



## Blah11

Also, please remember that there is a lot of us who are BFing past 12 months. There's a lady on here BFing past 2 so watch what you say as it's REALLY offensive when you use horrid words and phrases like it disgusts you or makes u sick.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Well each to there own i guess. 

But.. :rofl:@ it tastes better than mangos!!! 

Maybe be notgoing on camera with it tho cos the kids could prob have it come back on then in bad way in there teenage years... i think extended breastfeeding should be in private not on camera!


----------



## BunnyFace

I think its wonderful that woman wants to devote so much time to her girls. I don't think anyone should be judged negatively for doing something that makes their children happy. I will BF my LO for as long as she wants. I think it quite sad how some people would think feeding their child is disturbing. :( 
Most 8yr olds would find it embarassing though which is fair enough, and its very rare to hear about a mother BF for this long but that doesnt mean she deserves to be criticised for providing her daughter with comfort and nutrition which tbh is far better for her than cows milk or fruit drinks. Hats off to her, i think shes a wnderful person for doing this for her daughter.


----------



## Raven24

that woman is incredible i wish i could have breast fed for longer it is an amazing thing to be able to do for your child 
i also think comments like it is disgusting have no place on this forum, nurturing and feeding your child is not sick or disgusting and people need to grow up


----------



## lynne192

from personal experience kids become sexually aware alot earlier these days hence why i don't say stop the breast milk but whats wrong with expressing and giving in a cup? my son was breast feed but is now almost 3 and boobs are't food anymore in his eyes, i have meet alot of 8year olds and often they talk about sex and womens body... the mental attachment or effects of breast feeding later into life are not always clear which is what people find as a problem


----------



## kiwimama

Blah11 said:


> Also, please remember that there is a lot of us who are BFing past 12 months. There's a lady on here BFing past 2 so watch what you say as it's REALLY offensive when you use horrid words and phrases like it disgusts you or makes u sick.

Blah I think you're great! I always love reading your comments as I agree with almost all of them. You generally say what I'm too shy to say myself. :blush:


----------



## purple_kiwi

:/ breast are not "sexual objects" as a society we need to stop the sexual label being put onto body parts. breast are there to feed a child nothing more. we just let it become more. its sad that even childern think they are sexual.


----------



## tasha41

Honestly I just don't understand why an 8 year old would need the comfort of breastfeeding, not my child, so she can go right ahead, that is the only thing I don't understand. I don't have to, not my life again, but that's why I find it unusual I guess.


----------



## dani_tinks

8??? Blimey! Sorry but why??? I find that very weird and hard to understand there's just no reason for it.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't want to give my baby milk that comes from another animal but I don't call other parents weird for doing so...because it's not my place to tell someone else how to parent their child. In the same way, I'd expect other people to respect mine or anyone else's decision to allow their child to breastfeed for as long as they want. What is right for me is not necessarily right for someone else, but that doesn't make me or anyone else weird!


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think maybe people are calling it weird because it goes against the social norm? Not because they are trying to be rude..at least I hope that is what it is.


----------



## fantastica

Are there actually any benefits to feeding this long? It does seem a little 'odd' (I don't mean that in a negative way) that the child didn't want to stop yet? If a child was still using bottles or dummies at that age people would be trying to get them off..so why is this different?!

This isn't supposed to come accross in a judgemental way...i'm actually quite curious!


----------



## Blah11

yes there is benefits. Breastmilk is a wonderful thing and our immune systems arent mature until we're 14. Formula and dummies dont have antibodies and other good stuff in them so they're not comparible WHATSOEVER.
And breastmilk can kill cancer cells.


----------



## Blah11

kiwimama said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Also, please remember that there is a lot of us who are BFing past 12 months. There's a lady on here BFing past 2 so watch what you say as it's REALLY offensive when you use horrid words and phrases like it disgusts you or makes u sick.
> 
> Blah I think you're great! I always love reading your comments as I agree with almost all of them. You generally say what I'm too shy to say myself. :blush:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

oh come on can we stop having a barney over nothing, i applaud people who breastfeed, i really wanted to BF myself, and i dont see anything wrong with doing it for over 12 months, or over 2 years maybe even more, but 8 years i think is really extreme, i know im gonna get shot down for this but i think those kids are gonna have problems, the fact they've just broadcasted it on tv there's no way theyre not going to get bullied, they will most likely be completely mollycoddled since they still need comforting by breastfeeding at age 8 and be clinging to their mums apron strings the rest of their lives. im struggling to see them leading fully independent lives.
as some others said why cant she express the milk and give it to them (because i can understand wanting them to benefit from the milk, its just the act of it i dont understand at all)

whats wrong with getting comfort from a hug??


----------



## Trying4ababy

> why cant she express the milk and give it to them (because i can understand wanting them to benefit from the milk, its just the act of it i dont understand at all)

I agree with this statement 100%


----------



## Blah11

Why bother expressing? Unless youve expressed you cant comment on it tbh, people think its easy but its not. I have to pump for AGES to get a few ozs out so i gave up. Its not as if its a sexual act so why the hell does it matter?
+ Its bloody ridiculous of you trying to say that the kid will have problems growing up and not being independant. My BREASTFED child is socially great. she has no confidence issues and shes 1.


----------



## tasha41

Yes but blah I don't think she's saying all BFed babies will have attachment and independence issues, she's saying a BFed 8 year old who does not want to stop will???? 

I am not taking a side on that argument just clarifying what I understood her post as saying


----------



## Abigailly

You people have to be kidding. Its really bad when people can't see past social 'norm'!

Boobs are for feeding, whether they're 8weeks or 8years. This mother has decided to feed her child long term, who are we to judge? Why do people think its not disgusting for us to give our child milk from another animal yet it is from its mother? 

As Blah said, unless you've tried expressing, don't say it as if its easy as pie!!

If it shouldn't be done the child wouldn't be able to do it, but fact is, it hasn't lost its latch!!

We should be celebrating this mother, doing the best thing for her child, dedicating herself to her child like that through all the backlash and standing for what she believes in!!


----------



## dani_tinks

For crying out loud!Why are you assuming those whove commented havent expressed? thats a little judgemental of yourself!
I hate how people seem to take offence at these kind of threads just because others dont agree, grrr!


----------



## Blah11

Quite a few people in here have said why cant she express.. i bet they all havent done it themselves. Few people BF and even fewer BF past 6 months. Comments like the comments in here doesn't encourage it, it does the opposit - turns something beautiful into something dirty. Not on.


----------



## cupcake23

It always seems to me that you cant discuss breastfeeding on a public forum, someone will feel insulted either way, sometimes we cant use the right words to articulate our thoughts and then they come out the wrong way. 

I agree with Blah that some comments can discourage new mothers to breastfeed and if they do, they end up quitting early due to societys perception of what breasts are meant for. However Bluh, telling a group of people to grow up in the teenage parenting section is not the right way of educating people, sadly in our modern society breastfeeding and especially breastfeeding past a year is looked down upon. All we can do is give as much information as we can and make people aware that certain language is not acceptable.


Just because we dont understand it doesnt always mean its wrong.:flower:


----------



## annawrigley

Blah11 said:


> + Its bloody ridiculous of you trying to say that the kid will have problems growing up and not being independant. My BREASTFED child is socially great. she has no confidence issues and shes 1.

:dohh:
how did i know you'd pipe up? i clearly stated in my post i had no problem with BF, just that it seems extreme at 8 years old. i never said anything about your 1 year old daughter being BF so dont even bother playing that card.

all im saying is i would love to see those girls in 10 years time and see how they've turned out.


----------



## Blah11

:wacko: Stop being patronising, I'm not a child.


----------



## Blah11

cupcake23 said:


> It always seems to me that you cant discuss breastfeeding on a public forum, someone will feel insulted either way, sometimes we cant use the right words to articulate our thoughts and then they come out the wrong way.
> 
> I agree with Blah that some comments can discourage new mothers to breastfeed and if they do, they end up quitting early due to societys perception of what breasts are meant for. However Bluh, telling a group of people to grow up in the teenage parenting section is not the right way of educating people, sadly in our modern society breastfeeding and especially breastfeeding past a year is looked down upon. All we can do is give as much information as we can and make people aware that certain language is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Just because we dont understand it doesnt always mean its wrong.:flower:

My 'grow up' comment has absolutely nothing to do with the mums being teens. I'd say the same if it was a group of 50 year olds. I am a young mum myself, (21 when I had her and 20 when pregnant) so I'd never judge someone on their age :shrug:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Why can't people express their opinions on here anymore without getting jumped on? Anna simply had her opinion same as the rest of us and she wasn't aiming it at anybody on here so there's no need for an arguement to start up.


----------



## annawrigley

exactly... what has this forum turned into


----------



## cupcake23

Blah11 said:


> cupcake23 said:
> 
> 
> It always seems to me that you cant discuss breastfeeding on a public forum, someone will feel insulted either way, sometimes we cant use the right words to articulate our thoughts and then they come out the wrong way.
> 
> I agree with Blah that some comments can discourage new mothers to breastfeed and if they do, they end up quitting early due to societys perception of what breasts are meant for. However Bluh, telling a group of people to grow up in the teenage parenting section is not the right way of educating people, sadly in our modern society breastfeeding and especially breastfeeding past a year is looked down upon. All we can do is give as much information as we can and make people aware that certain language is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Just because we dont understand it doesnt always mean its wrong.:flower:
> 
> My 'grow up' comment has absolutely nothing to do with the mums being teens. I'd say the same if it was a group of 50 year olds. I am a young mum myself, (21 when I had her and 20 when pregnant) so I'd never judge someone on their age :shrug:Click to expand...

That was my point though...sometimes people say things without realising that it can be offensive, it just depends on how people take it. 

I was a teenage mum, I have formula and breastfed, I'm of mixed origin and I work for the NHS...So many times I could have been insulted/ taken offence but I dont take notice of it, thats just me....I completely understand why you feel so passionate and feel you have to defend yourself, I wasnt having a go at you just highlighting the problem of making your point on a forum.


----------



## dani_tinks

Blah i'm sorry but no one has attacked you, or breastfeeding. I think we all agree breastfeeding is beautiful. But not all of us agree on breastfeeding an 8yro which is what this topic is about. *shrugs* Im just sick of threads turning into arguments. & for the record I do know how hard expressing is, I couldnt breastfeed so did express for over a month but couldnt keep up with my sons hunger! 
Thing is an 8 yr old could benefit from breastmilk, yes. Though she doesn't nessacrily need to be on the boob... if she wants affection from her Mum, as Anna said.. a cuddle is probably the best thing and an expressed bottle/cup of milk?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i just remembered why i try and steer clear...


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Theres just one thing i find in this thread a bit 'strange'

I totally understand why people see it as strange and wierd and extreme. Its not seen as normal in our society, but hopefully it will become more 'normal' as more and more people do extended breastfeeding.

But what i find strange is how people are saying 'i think that feeding an 8 YO is really strange'

She is only 8!! 8!!! in the scheme of life and childhood, thats only really half way. If we were talking about a teenager here itd be different. But at 8 she is only a child still, half way through childhood. 8 really isnt that old! 

I think our problem in society is wanting kids to grow up to quickly and let go too quickly. I would be completely happy for my 8 year old DD to still be firmly relying on me for comfort and support, shes only a child at 8 and if we cant be getting comfort from our parents in the way we choose at 8 years old i really dont know what this society has become, im sure they have cuddles too, but the benefits of breastfeeding and cuddling together are still very much there at 8 years old.

x


----------



## fantastica

Blah11 said:


> yes there is benefits. Breastmilk is a wonderful thing and our immune systems arent mature until we're 14. Formula and dummies dont have antibodies and other good stuff in them so they're not comparible WHATSOEVER.
> And breastmilk can kill cancer cells.

With the bottles and dummies...I kind of meant the comfort side of things.

I know bm is good for you..just wondered if there were added bonuses to going this long.

What age do children 'normally' self-wean?


----------



## fantastica

Also..I'm going to be shot down for this, but that's fine..!

It seems from the video as though she has educated them well and they have strong opinions which will hopefully not be changed by society...but wonder if it would have negative effects on them as they get older? When people do start to see boobs as sexual (I know they're not...but it is how they are viewed), will they feel a bit confused etc?! Hopefully they are strong minded enough not to be bothered, and she is obviously doing what she feels is best, just wondered if maybe there could end up being some negative effects?


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Sorry but I think that at 8, it's wrong.
It's what I think...i'm not saying it's wrong to BF so don't jump on me. I do think that Blah is attacking some of those who have said they don't agree with it...it's their opinion.
I think it's wrong because at 8 you are really self-aware and beginning to become really concious of your peers opinions...I don't think Breast milk is disgusting, and theres nothing wrong with BF for a few years even...
But 8?!
And please stop jumping on us! Our opinions are just as valid as yours! Just because we believe it's wrong doesn't make us immature! I don't think ANY of us have gone;
"lyyykke OMG eewwwwwww!!!!!!!! Boobs are SO gross!!!!1"

We just don't agree with Breastfeeding at 8 years old! We're not jumping on YOUR opinion that its fine, so don't jump on ours please?


----------



## KrisKitten

:hi: Can i join the bitch fight? 
:haha:

First off i dont think there is anything wrong with what she is doing. Tbh a few months ago i would of thought differently but i am more and more starting to see that your own child is not as old as their age says they are or how old society views them :haha:
My view on what is beneficial (not to say other things arent) to a child is tbh what nature intends...
Humans are animals, only we have developed and devloped our brains to change into a 'higher species' with norms and values. Babys dont have these, and are therefore basically humans as close to the original animal as possible. So in my eyes anything that would naturally benefit them in the wild is going to be good even in the modern world.
When it comes to extended BFing imo 9 times out of 10 if the child is able to do it then its ok - children tend to lose their ability to suckle at around age 7/8 and so that is when i see nature intends them to stop BFing.
Studies prove the general rule for how long is best for BFing in a health sense is 'the longer, the better', so imo the woman is doing a damn good job and shouldnt be berated or insulted because of it. She should be congratulated for devoting her body to her child for so long!
At 8 years old a 'normal' child drinks cows milk & enjoys cuddles with their mother - BFing is simply human milk (better for humans than a cows - fact) mixed in with a cuddle.
I mean, imagine Breast milk didnt actually come through the breasts, imagine it came through like your thumb lol. Would it still be seen as weird to be feeding an older child?
Unfortunatley whether people admit it or not, finding extended BFing weird is totally due to societies sexualising of breasts, at least subconsciously. Its nothing to do with being clingy - if it was just a video of a mum who spends lots of time cuddling her 8 year old everyone would be awwing.

As for Blah, she comes across as really defensive here but i think with the amount of stick long term BFers come under its understandable that she might jump to things being horribly insulting when they might not be. Especially as my understanding is Blah is planning on letting amelie self wean? (sorry if im wrong) so people saying that a child BFing at an older age wrong and weird would be insulting, as all this mother in the video is doing is letting her child self wean - no child will BF if they dont want to.

Calm down _everyone_, they're just boobs :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Trying4ababy said:


> why cant she express the milk and give it to them (because i can understand wanting them to benefit from the milk, its just the act of it i dont understand at all)
> 
> I agree with this statement 100%Click to expand...

(can i just say for the record im only in this conversation in the spirit of discussion not argument :thumbup:)

Why do you not understand the act? As in what in itself is wrong with it if you dont mind me asking? xxx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think some peoples problem with this might be not that she is BF'ing an 8 year old but that she goes on TV and publicizes it. Whether we think it's okay or whether we don't this little girl will probably face a lot of teasing because of it. 
My cousin is 5 and will not start school until this fall but he already gets teased by other little kids because he goes to mommy to nurse. They call him baby and booby baby.


----------



## Ablaski17

I no Iam with out a doubt going to get shot down for this comment but here I go anyway ...I *DONT* think there is *ANY* problem with breastfeeding it is a great thing, but at 8 years old its a little odd not becuase its out of the "norm" or anything but lets be honest and real here some of you are saying the breast isnt for a sexual matter it was made for feeding your right but in the society we live in today it was made out to be a sexual thing & thats what most people think of it as. I have nieces nephews and cousins around that age and guess what they ALL know what sex is and they dont think that is what the breast is for at that age, kids now a days at that age know all about sex & thats what most of them think about. Kids arent very educated on this type of thing, which they probably should be. I mean its just *MY OPNION* just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## Ablaski17

Trying4ababy said:


> I think some peoples problem with this might be not that she is BF'ing an 8 year old but that she goes on TV and publicizes it. Whether we think it's okay or whether we don't this little girl will probably face a lot of teasing because of it.
> My cousin is 5 and will not start school until this fall but he already gets teased by other little kids because he goes to mommy to nurse. They call him baby and booby baby.


I agree with you on that , kids are very harsh.


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> I mean, imagine Breast milk didnt actually come through the breasts, imagine it came through like your thumb lol. Would it still be seen as weird to be feeding an older child?

thats a very good point! leading me on to answer your question... (if it was directed at me lol)



KrisKitten said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why cant she express the milk and give it to them (because i can understand wanting them to benefit from the milk, its just the act of it i dont understand at all)
> 
> I agree with this statement 100%Click to expand...
> 
> (can i just say for the record im only in this conversation in the spirit of discussion not argument :thumbup:)
> 
> Why do you not understand the act? As in what in itself is wrong with it if you dont mind me asking? xxxClick to expand...

i think its just the act of sucking your mums nipple at 8 years old i find really hard to get my head round, its sad the way society has sexualised breasts i agree, and its true that kids are knowing what sex is younger and younger. tbf some 8 year olds even have breasts of their own :wacko: im not saying breasts should be seen as a sexual thing, of course not, their only purpose is to feed a child and thats all they were made for! but thats just the way it is. 
would she BF in public? or would either one of them be embarrassed and if so maybe that says something. (then again i just realised they broadcasted it on tv lol but i mean would she like walk into starbucks and start feeding her..? i doubt it)
anyway big respect to breastfeeders! i crashed and burned at it lol 
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

See i can understand the 'she'll get teased argument' but at the same time i think that societys view needs to change. And its not impossible for that to happen, but it does require some people to stand up and declare what they are doing and be proud.
Im pretty sure when a kid is that age theyll probably only be feeding at night or at least not very often so in reality its perfectly possible for a child to be breastfed and noone needing to know.
However while it isnt accepted and it isnt the norm, and some people make the decison not to 'because its just yuck:lol:' when it should be a personal choice.
In my eyes extended BFing can do nothing but good for the emotional wellbeing and health of a child - it provides love and affection as well as nutrition, so if a woman can do it then more power to her! There are plenty of women on this forum who have said they would like to allow their child to self wean, while im pretty sure they might be a bit put out at 8 theres nothing to say that they wouldnt go that far.
At the end of the day why should societys steriotypes dictate whether or not a mother can give her child the very best if she and the child chooses to? It is just a nipple...a nipple is the ideal shape for a child to feed, hence why we are forever trying to replicate it. Its just a bit of skin on a lump lol, the only special thing about it is the amazing things its capable of in feeding a child :shrug:
xxxx


----------



## Blah11

fantastica said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> yes there is benefits. Breastmilk is a wonderful thing and our immune systems arent mature until we're 14. Formula and dummies dont have antibodies and other good stuff in them so they're not comparible WHATSOEVER.
> And breastmilk can kill cancer cells.
> 
> With the bottles and dummies...I kind of meant the comfort side of things.
> 
> I know bm is good for you..just wondered if there were added bonuses to going this long.
> 
> What age do children 'normally' self-wean?Click to expand...

anything from 12 months to 4 years old.. usually around 2 though.

+ I don't think BF has any negative effects at all. If anything lots of love and cuddles makes self confident and self assured children and adults.


----------



## Blah11

Marzipan_girl said:


> Sorry but I think that at 8, it's wrong.
> It's what I think...i'm not saying it's wrong to BF so don't jump on me. I do think that Blah is attacking some of those who have said they don't agree with it...it's their opinion.
> I think it's wrong because at 8 you are really self-aware and beginning to become really concious of your peers opinions...I don't think Breast milk is disgusting, and theres nothing wrong with BF for a few years even...
> But 8?!
> And please stop jumping on us! Our opinions are just as valid as yours! Just because we believe it's wrong doesn't make us immature! I don't think ANY of us have gone;
> "lyyykke OMG eewwwwwww!!!!!!!! Boobs are SO gross!!!!1"
> 
> We just don't agree with Breastfeeding at 8 years old! We're not jumping on YOUR opinion that its fine, so don't jump on ours please?

Its not the opinion I have a problem with, it's the way some of you voice it.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Personally, I don't think an 8 year old shouldn't still be BFing. Shoot me down if you must. There has to be a cut off point imo. I don't think it would be right for an 8 year old to still be drinking from a bottle either. Some babies use bottles as a comforter too but that still doesn't make it right to keep giving it to them. An 8 year old is at an age where they eat a well balanced diet and are able to eat what and when they like. If you really think your child needs your breast milk, express and let them drink from a cup. I haven't got a problem with BFing older children but 8 is far too old imo


----------



## Blah11

Oh and I don't feed my baby in public very much anymore. She gets it morning and night so there's no real need to. I'm not ashamed to though although I do get a lot of looks now I'm feeding a toddler. I'm letting amelie self wean. It's usually around 2 but if she wants to go until she's 4 then so be it. Yes I'm defensive about it but do you blame me?

At the end of the day (and here comes my proBF speech LOL) more people need to breastfeed around children so they know what breasts are for. No one should feel embarassed or ashamed to do what's natural for women and babys to do. As soon as a brand new baby is born and is given to mum for skin to skin, it'll root around. One of my friends actually said to me 'what will i tell erin what you're doing when you bf around her' (erin is her 6 year old)... wtf? Tell her I'm feeding Amelie!


----------



## AppleBlossom

I don't think people should be ashamed to BF in public. But I think that 4 is probably a good cut off age to stop actual BFing and giving them EBM if need be


----------



## fantastica

I don't think BF has any negatives effects at all, just would be curious to see how they get on as they go through adolescence and how other people view breasts - as at 8 you would deifnitely remember everything. How social 'norms' would effect them etc. 

Ironically...I was always ashamed/embarrassed to ff in public (although definitely DO NOT have a problem with ff), and always made sure I wouldn't be out when he needed feeding, its only now he's coming to the end of it that I wish i'd just enjoyed it...because although its not as close as bfing...you can still snuggle up and feed a bottle!


----------



## halas

i am verry much for exstended bf my lo took herself of bc she didnt like the tast of my milk bc of pregnancy i guess both sides of this can be seen blah i dont think these girls are saying they are against exstended bf or self weaning, for me i cant imainge bf an 8 year old i just cant imagine an 8 yr old atached to my boob looking up at me but by personal choice i wouldnt bf for 8 yrs but i respect that this lady chose to, but maybe we should just respect each others opionions on this we cant make somone take up our opinions so maybe we just need to respect what everyone is saying and not turn this in to a fight


----------



## tinkerbellkir

bexy_22 said:


> Personally, I don't think an 8 year old shouldn't still be BFing. Shoot me down if you must. There has to be a cut off point imo. I don't think it would be right for an 8 year old to still be drinking from a bottle either. Some babies use bottles as a comforter too but that still doesn't make it right to keep giving it to them. An 8 year old is at an age where they eat a well balanced diet and are able to eat what and when they like. If you really think your child needs your breast milk, express and let them drink from a cup. I haven't got a problem with BFing older children but 8 is far too old imo

We've already made the points about bottles. You can't compare, as having bottles at 8 WOULD have negative effects on their help, for example the teeth. BF is different because it doesnt have negative effects on their health as a bottle would. They are at the age to eat a balanced diet but breastmilk IS still beneficial to them. Also already made the point about expressing. Your body knows how much milk to make depending on the child's feeding habbits. Expressing is nowhere near as efficient as a child suckling so soleyly expressing at this stage where the child isnt probably taking that much would most likely make your supply slow down and stop eventually. Also why spend all the time expressing if you don't need to? Its not exactly a fun thing to do. The child probably only feeds a few times a day in the comfort of her own home. Shes not asking anyone else to watch it (given she broadcasted it on TV, but we all have remote controls and no one had to watch it unless they wanted to) so i dont see why there is a problem with it. If we met the child away from her mother and in public, no one would probably ever know she was still breastfed.

x


----------



## dani_tinks

But you could argue breast milk is beneficial at any age couldn't you!! Im sorry but 8 years old, they do not need it. It is just a case of wanting it, and they are two very different things. But heyho, it's there life!


----------



## KrisKitten

But if that child still has the ability and desire to suckle then that is mother natures way of saying that individual still needs it.
Babies and children who are 'too old' to BF actually lose the ability to suckle correctly to get enough milk.
And why should she drink cows milk instead? BM is nutritionally better a million times over because it is designed for humans to drink. 
Also it could be argued that, like in pregnancy, when the child is craving BM it is because it is nutritionally lacking elsewhere, and it needs some of the nutrients unique to breastmilk.
Tbh if they could bottle the stuff and sold it in the shops as childrens health drink it would fly off the shelves - whats the difference it coming from their mother?
They are 2 lumps of flesh stuck to your chest, nothing special about them other than the fact they produce milk :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Abigailly

dani_tinks said:


> But you could argue breast milk is beneficial at any age couldn't you!! Im sorry but 8 years old, they do not need it. It is just a case of wanting it, and they are two very different things. But heyho, it's there life!

At 8 a child's immune system is far from mature so yes, they do still need it. Fair enough they will survive without it (obviously) but its still highly beneficial. The milk will carry on changing to suit the needs of the child until she weans. 

When they stop 'needing it' all her milk teeth will fall out, her jaw will change shape and she'll not be able to latch on any more.


----------



## Abigailly

KrisKitten said:


> But if that child still has the ability and desire to suckle then that is mother natures way of saying that individual still needs it.
> Babies and children who are 'too old' to BF actually lose the ability to suckle correctly to get enough milk.
> And why should she drink cows milk instead? BM is nutritionally better a million times over because it is designed for humans to drink.
> Also it could be argued that, like in pregnancy, when the child is craving BM it is because it is nutritionally lacking elsewhere, and it needs some of the nutrients unique to breastmilk.
> Tbh if they could bottle the stuff and sold it in the shops as childrens health drink it would fly off the shelves - whats the difference it coming from their mother?
> *They are 2 lumps of flesh stuck to your chest, nothing special about them other than the fact they produce milk* :shrug:
> xxx

My OH would beg to differ:haha:


----------



## fantastica

The woman does say she's not actually getting much milk though...so surely its not actually about the bm? its more about the comfort?!

(i'm not disagreeing...just throwing that point out there !)


----------



## KrisKitten

So would mine lol :rofl:

But the point is they are only attractive because subconsiously they represent fertility and the ability to nurse.
Fyi im pumping atm and to everyone who said 'just express :shrug' ib been pumping since 10 past 11 and i have 4oz 
:growlmad:
bored bored bored bored


----------



## KrisKitten

fantastica i would say that by that age they wouldnt need much. As it stand tommy only feeds for about 5/10 mins and he seems to have got enough.
Theres more concentrated nutritional benefit in BM so compared to how much cows milk she would drink it probably isnt as much xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Didn't know the bottle point had been made. And Kris, I used to pump and it was sooo boring. But I still can't agree that an 8 year old should be breastfeeding. At 8 they have been in school for 3-4 years. They manage to go the whole day not BFing. If anything, it's a comfort thing from how I see it. It will still be of some benefit but in reality it's not going to be the be all and end all like it is for a young child, where a massive proportion of their nutrients come from their mother's milk.


----------



## dani_tinks

^^ What Bexy said, but i'm crap at putting what I mean into words!
We all know BM is beneficial you can go on and on and on about that but 8 year olds do not NEED it. They should have a perfectly balanced diet and be weaned by then.


----------



## KrisKitten

But saying they have it is like sayin someone who eats chicken, pork, beef and haddock shouldnt ever have salmon - its not neccesary. They already have a balanced diet they shouldnt have anything else even if it is good for them.
At 8 i used to go home and lay on the sofa with my mum and cuddle up to her - that was purely comfort:shrug:
Are you saying you shouldnt cuddle an 8 year old child? 
xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

No I was saying if they want comfort then have a cuddle from Mum!


----------



## KrisKitten

But whats the difference?
Ones a plain cuddle, ones a nutritional cuddle :shrug:
Can you actually verbalise what exactly is wrong with breastfeeding an 8 year old, if its ok to cuddle them and its ok for them to drink BM from a cup?
xxxx


----------



## Abigailly

KrisKitten said:


> But saying they have it is like sayin someone who eats chicken, pork, beef and haddock shouldnt ever have salmon - its not neccesary. They already have a balanced diet they shouldnt have anything else even if it is good for them.
> At 8 i used to go home and lay on the sofa with my mum and cuddle up to her - that was purely comfort:shrug:
> Are you saying you shouldnt cuddle an 8 year old child?
> xxx

Christ, at 8 I'd still get into bed with my mum if I had a bad dream etc. That was purely comfort, but comfort is what a child NEEDS. We all get comfort in different ways. Mine is having my back rubbed, my daughter's is been jiggled, my mums is driving. All completely different. 

Even if this child doesn't need the boob, surely as a mother our priority to our child should be to make the child feel at ease? What message is that mother gving off (especially now, as the child understands about other peoples opinions and feelings etc) is she said 'sorry darling, I think we should stop, other people think its wrong'. From the other side nothing to do with the nutrition of BM, her mother is teaching her that everyone is different, that sometimes just because its not 'normal', doesn't make it wrong. That we should stand up for what we believe in etc.


----------



## KrisKitten

Btw hun im not having a go at you lol, like i said i find this debate very interesting. If im honest i find BFing an 8 year old strange too, but logic and knowledge dictate there should be absolutely nothing wrong with it...
i wish i had the commitment to go as long as she has. As it stands i just couldnt give up my body for that long but more power to her :thumbup: xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

I just think that there are other ways that you can comfort your child. I'm usually for the thinking that you should do what you want regardless of what anybody else says. I just think in this case, 8 is too old. I wouldn't bat an eyelid at a 4 year old BFing. But once a child starts school I think that infantile connections should start to be cut. Dummies, bottles, sitting in prams... I often go up to my local primary school to see my mum as the kids are getting picked up and some of them still have dummies and bottles. Which I know is a factor thath could affect their teeth/speech. But some are also in buggies when they are like, 5 or 6. I just think children asscociate BFing with babies. Once your LO starts school they aren't a baby anymore. Of course they're your baby. But you can't nurse them forever and there HAS to be a point where you have to stop and the older they get and the more it is just part of their routine once they are able to understand exactly what they're doing, the harder it will be for them to stop. I watched a programme about an 8 year old who still BFed, not sure if it's the same person, but when the mother decided to stop the little girl was distraught, screamed every night, begging her mum to let her do it. The mum decided to stop because she was so tied to the house and couldn't ever go out because even though her kids were a bit older they still wanted to just sit and BF all night when they got home from school


----------



## Abigailly

KrisKitten said:


> Btw hun im not having a go at you lol, like i said i find this debate very interesting. If im honest i find BFing an 8 year old strange too, but logic and knowledge dictate there should be absolutely nothing wrong with it...
> i wish i had the commitment to go as long as she has. As it stands i just couldnt give up my body for that long but more power to her :thumbup: xxx

Prety much this before someone takes it too seriously and takes offense. I'm merely playing devils advocate. Niamh can sod off if she thinks she's having my boobs until she's 8!!

She'll be out working by then anyway.


----------



## KrisKitten

bexy_22 said:


> I just think that there are other ways that you can comfort your child. I'm usually for the thinking that you should do what you want regardless of what anybody else says. I just think in this case, 8 is too old. I wouldn't bat an eyelid at a 4 year old BFing. But once a child starts school I think that infantile connections should start to be cut. Dummies, bottles, sitting in prams... I often go up to my local primary school to see my mum as the kids are getting picked up and some of them still have dummies and bottles. Which I know is a factor thath could affect their teeth/speech. But some are also in buggies when they are like, 5 or 6. I just think children asscociate BFing with babies. Once your LO starts school they aren't a baby anymore. Of course they're your baby. But you can't nurse them forever and there HAS to be a point where you have to stop and the older they get and the more it is just part of their routine once they are able to understand exactly what they're doing, the harder it will be for them to stop. I watched a programme about an 8 year old who still BFed, not sure if it's the same person, but when the mother decided to stop the little girl was distraught, screamed every night, begging her mum to let her do it. The mum decided to stop because she was so tied to the house and couldn't ever go out because even though her kids were a bit older they still wanted to just sit and BF all night when they got home from school

But the idea is if your gonna go that far nature should dictate when they stop as when the child lsoes the ability to suckle...
and as for the whinginess of teh child i see that as a parenting issue in discipline rather than a BFing issue.
There are other ways to provide comfort but BFing is a way to provide comfort and health...just because their are other ways doesnt mean that you cant use one of them iykwim? xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Abigailly said:


> KrisKitten said:
> 
> 
> Btw hun im not having a go at you lol, like i said i find this debate very interesting. If im honest i find BFing an 8 year old strange too, but logic and knowledge dictate there should be absolutely nothing wrong with it...
> i wish i had the commitment to go as long as she has. As it stands i just couldnt give up my body for that long but more power to her :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Prety much this before someone takes it too seriously and takes offense. I'm merely playing devils advocate. Niamh can sod off if she thinks she's having my boobs until she's 8!!
> 
> She'll be out working by then anyway.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

Don't worry i'm not taking offence, we all have dif opinions which is what makes discussing something like this interesting. I just don't understand why the child can't find comfort another way with her Mum, through cuddles etc. I just don't think she needs to be BF. (and now im just repeating myself :haha:)


----------



## Abigailly

bexy_22 said:


> I just think that there are other ways that you can comfort your child. I'm usually for the thinking that you should do what you want regardless of what anybody else says. I just think in this case, 8 is too old. I wouldn't bat an eyelid at a 4 year old BFing. But once a child starts school I think that infantile connections should start to be cut. Dummies, bottles, sitting in prams... I often go up to my local primary school to see my mum as the kids are getting picked up and some of them still have dummies and bottles. Which I know is a factor thath could affect their teeth/speech. But some are also in buggies when they are like, 5 or 6. I just think children asscociate BFing with babies. Once your LO starts school they aren't a baby anymore. Of course they're your baby. But you can't nurse them forever and there HAS to be a point where you have to stop and the older they get and the more it is just part of their routine once they are able to understand exactly what they're doing, the harder it will be for them to stop. I watched a programme about an 8 year old who still BFed, not sure if it's the same person, but when the mother decided to stop the little girl was distraught, screamed every night, begging her mum to let her do it. The mum decided to stop because she was so tied to the house and couldn't ever go out because even though her kids were a bit older they still wanted to just sit and BF all night when they got home from school

Why should school age be the cut off though? As an ex ECP I used to work in primary 1 and 2 so kids aged 5 and 6. They were definitely still babies!! When they got tired, they cried, when they were upset, they wanted a hug. I don't agree with school age they stop being babies. School is an unnatural situation we force them into, they don't become more mature at 4 and 5, we force them to be more mature at 4 and 5. Take them out of the school environment and they are still babies. Even if in their summer dresses and and Clarks shoes they look like big kids, at home in their pjs getting cuddles from mummy, they are still babies! 

I agree with the older they are the harder it is to stop, but I think that depends on how you go about it. At 2 and a half, I gave up my dummy. My mum could easily have said 'No that's it, you're not getting it anymore'. Caused riot and made me cross and upset, bu she didn't, at Xmas I left it for Santa, so other children who weren't as lucky as me could get presents. 

And with kids, why do children see BFing for babies only, is that not to do with our society, if I raised Niamh in a community where extended BF happened all the time she would accept it as she got older? 
Its the same in a family who swears, if the child sees it happening they'll just accept it as the norm.
Surely if we taught our children more about BF then they would be more forgiving of it?


----------



## KrisKitten

But like i said just because its not *neccesary* why does that mean it shouldnt happen?
Lots of the things we do in life, in fact most, arent neccesary. Its not neccesary to buy a child a new toy, if they have a toy already why should they have another even if it is different? It isnt neccesary to own more than 7 outfits in my case, i was my clothes every week so i could just loop them, its not neccesary to own more than 1 pair of shoes, it not neccesary to have dessert after your dinner, it isnt neccesary to wear make up etc etc etc
we still do all of these things :shrug:


----------



## dani_tinks

Yup I agree with you there & I dont really have a lot else to say on it really.. !! hehe!


----------



## KrisKitten

:happydance:

:rofl:


----------



## KrisKitten

i love the last word....i never get it in real life :rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol I always have to have the last word :lol:


----------



## dani_tinks

:haha: Im too lazy for it haha!


----------



## KrisKitten

oh do you?
:lol:


----------



## Abigailly

KrisKitten said:


> i love the last word....i never get it in real life :rofl:

I always get it in real life, sometimes I pretend to let him get it but really, I know I've won:smug:


----------



## KrisKitten

I usually get the last 'hmph'
Nothing like walking away from an argument and giving off a reaallyy loud sharp deep HMPH.


----------



## annawrigley

Abigailly said:


> As an ex ECP I used to work in primary 1 and 2 so kids aged 5 and 6. They were definitely still babies!! When they got tired, they cried, when they were upset, they wanted a hug.

dont have much of a point here, but i cry when im tired and want a hug when im upset :flower: 
am i a baby? :winkwink:
(im joking btw, not seriously trying to cause an argument in case anyone takes it the wrong way :blush:)


----------



## AppleBlossom

annawrigley said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> As an ex ECP I used to work in primary 1 and 2 so kids aged 5 and 6. They were definitely still babies!! When they got tired, they cried, when they were upset, they wanted a hug.
> 
> dont have much of a point here, but i cry when im tired and want a hug when im upset :flower:
> am i a baby? :winkwink:
> (im joking btw, not seriously trying to cause an argument in case anyone takes it the wrong way :blush:)Click to expand...

I was going to say that lol I cry and need a hug when I'm upset but that doesn't make me a baby :)


----------



## halas

bexy_22 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> As an ex ECP I used to work in primary 1 and 2 so kids aged 5 and 6. They were definitely still babies!! When they got tired, they cried, when they were upset, they wanted a hug.
> 
> dont have much of a point here, but i cry when im tired and want a hug when im upset :flower:
> am i a baby? :winkwink:
> (im joking btw, not seriously trying to cause an argument in case anyone takes it the wrong way :blush:)Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to say that lol I cry and need a hug when I'm upset but that doesn't make me a baby :)Click to expand...

lol i cry when i'm tired to lol but for some reason no one rocks me to sleep or anything lol not fair


----------



## dani_tinks

I cry at anything me :haha:
Seriously! If i'm too tired, upset, seen a sad advert, feeling down, feel ill
:cry::dohh:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I cried watching Cougar Town last night because the main character got with her fit neighbour and then I realised that I was on my own so nobody was there to give me a hug and then I got jealous of the characters and cried even more, Haha!


----------



## Kai

fantastica said:


> Ironically...I was always ashamed/embarrassed to ff in public (although definitely DO NOT have a problem with ff), and always made sure I wouldn't be out when he needed feeding, its only now he's coming to the end of it that I wish i'd just enjoyed it...because although its not as close as bfing...you can still snuggle up and feed a bottle!

This was me too. I EBF for 5.3 months before I had to go back on medications that would affect my child and I felt guilt every time I took out the can of formula to make him a bottle- now I don't care about others. It didn't help when I got comments from a couple of women when I purchased formula deriding me for giving my baby "cows milk" and having one tell my son she's sorry he'll never know the real thing (SO out of line). 

Sadly, I think we're programmed to get offended or upset as soon as anyone makes even the most benign comment about our choices in raising our children, even if we are doing what is best for our own families since there is so much criticism, regardless of age even! (That is not in regards to this thread, really.)

I wish I could have BF so much longer (I would have probably done it to at least a year, I loved it and didn't have any really bad problems aside from a few small latching issues/lactose intolerance), but saying that, I don't think I could have BF my son until 8. That seems a bit long for me as an individual and I would worry about the social ramifications for my kid since it is not a culturally accepted view, but I would also never sit and say that there should be a cut off since I would never want any arbitrary cut-offs for us if they were working for my family.


----------



## KrisKitten

:nope:
:grr:
Sorry u had to deal with such rude and arrogant people hun :hugs::hugs:
SO out of order xxxx


----------



## Jas029

I find that kinda creepy... But they're in some other country so ya'know.. It would be huge if some lady did it here in the states!


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: crazier things have happened in the states


----------



## Jas029

...true..


----------

